# SPRING IS ABOUT TO BREAK at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
March 14, 2019*

*VOTE TODAY, AND VOTE TOMORROW!​*
*Votes are allowed once per person per 24-hour period now through April 1st​*Winning the $50,000.00 FedEx grant could go a long way in doing a lot of good in both our community, as well as in our neighboring bay environment. Won't you please vote for Bay Flats Lodge in the FedEx 2019 Small Business Grant Contest? Together, we can make a difference! Please vote for us once each day thru April 1st! - THANK YOU!
*CLICK HERE TO VOTE*





​
*BFL PARTNER SPOTLIGHT​*




​_Technical Gear for any Angler​_Simms was founded in 1980 by visionary angler and longtime river guide John Simms. Having spent decades providing clients with life-changing experiences on the worldâ€™s most majestic rivers, John realized the waders available at that time werenâ€™t up to the job of keeping the folks he was guiding dry, comfortable and safe on the river. Never mind the guides who, as he did, lived and breathed the sport 150+ days a year. So, he set about creating products worthy of a new generation of anglers who, like him, wanted to get out on the water earlier and stay out longer in any weather.






​_*Family Time* - This week marked 13 year-old Carolineâ€™s first visit to Bay Flats Lodge, as well as her very first Texas coastal wade fishing trip with her dad, Phillip. Both are outfitted in the fine Simms wading equipment offered to all Bay Flats Lodge guests!_

Whether youâ€™re a seasoned guide or a kid taking her first cast while wade fishing with Dad. Whether your home waters are San Antonio Bay or Tokyo Bay. Whether you pull a drift boat or a Redfish tournament-ready rig, Simms is committed to lowering the barriers that stand between the worldâ€™s rivers, lakes and open waters and those who hear their call. Because weâ€™ve seen with our own eyes the power our sport has to unite people, relieve stress, develop character, restore watersheds and ease personal suffering. Which is why we believe the more people who pick up a rod and take a cast, the better off weâ€™ll all be.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - Mar 9th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Thereâ€™s a lot worse ways to spend a Saturday than by limiting on redfish and catching a bunch of good eatinâ€™ black drum, and thatâ€™s just what my guys out of the Jeff T. party did today. They caught their allotment of reds, and then started in on the drum until it was time to go!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - As returning customers, todayâ€™s party of three from the Jeff T. party told me many times throughout the course of todayâ€™s trip that they have been waiting all year to get back here to Bay Flats Lodge to catch fish. And today, thatâ€™s exactly what they did, and they did a good job of it! It was a true pleasure to be able to help make this happen for these guys, and I look forward to being able to, hopefully, do it for them again next year!

*Capt. Doug Russell* - My crew of three out of the Jeff T. party had a descent day today. They finished with needing two more redfish for their limit, but they managed to find a really nice trout that ended up making them some money off of the small company tournament they were fishing in today. Everyone wound up happy!

*SUNDAY - Mar 10th*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - Itâ€™s Spring Break and there are a lot of families enjoying their time off together by coming down and fishing with us here at the Lodge. Todayâ€™s father and two sons party enjoyed a full-limit of some handsome reds, plus a good handful of black drum to add to the box. There was even a 2-for-1 catch today, which consisted of a hooked redfish that was attached to a duck decoy - thereâ€™s a first time for everything!






​
*MONDAY - Mar 11th*
*Capt. Doug Russell *- Yep, believe it, or not, I waded with lures today! With me today on this monumental event was 13 year-old Caroline on her first wading trip, along with her dad. They managed limits of trout, and a nice red to add to the mix, but I didnâ€™t let them get away without fulfilling my bottom-dweller drum fix! It turned out being a really fun day!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - What does the Gowens family do on spring break? They come to Bay Flats Lodge to do some fishing! The kiddos put a whoopinâ€™ on some drum, and found a nice red in the bunch. The kids were making bets on who was going to catch the first fish and the biggest at each stop. They had an awesome time down here, and theyâ€™re looking forward to a summer trip, as well.






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Itâ€™s â€œkids weekâ€ at Bay Flats Lodge, as we had at least four boats out today with spring breakers. Gary brought his two girls, Grace and Georgia, down to the lodge for a half-day of fishing. They might not have caught a whole box full, but they sure made the most out of every fish they brought to the boat. They even tag teamed the last black drum brute, that stretched the tape to 26â€. Dad said at the end of the trip, â€œThanks for helping make a special memoryâ€! Thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all about right there!






​
*SIGNS OF CHANGE​*_By: Capt. Stephen Boriskie​_Signs of change are taking place all along the middle coast of Texas. Aside from the obvious warming temperatures and the time change, I noticed the other day that the minnows are back, along with the hard heads. There was a gafftop kill last week with the arctic air we had on Monday and Tuesday, which tells me the â€œslimersâ€ came back in the shallows a bit too early and got caught off guard. All of this adds up to a change of seasons in our waters, and we are ready for it around the Lodge. Later this month, we will be switching from the use of dead shrimp and other bottom offerings (talking about bait-fishing out of the boat here) to using live shrimp under popping corks. March is sort of the gateway to the bonanza for the year, and excitement is in the air!

After a much-needed break from running trips almost every day from March through January, we got our February respite and itâ€™s now time to entertain! March is busy with guests from all walks, including an impressive number of families with children ranging from ages five to seventeen. We typically get these groups in March and June because it seems they have the most time to spend together on a family fishing trip during those months. I would encourage more family trips in May and October though, since those are the strongest fish-to-angler ratio months while we are in a more user friendly pattern of live shrimp under popping cork method and the action is at its highest.






​
That being said I firmly believe in the old adage the best time to go fishing is when you can! The great thing about the Gulf Coast bays is that they lend themselves to year-round angling with relatively mild weather patterns. There are days I want to crawl under a rock, or not get out of a warm bed, but overall I will take it over guiding in many other regions of the country. Speaking of that, we have also been enjoying many guests coming to the Lodge from out of state. Some are snowbirds, but most have heard about us from one form of communication or another (our advertising spending is at an all time high, but thatâ€™s for another discussion), as we do put the word out there.

The Lodge owners, and the marketing team, do it right in this area for one simple reason, and that is we never want to get comfortable with current bookings and assume weâ€™ll have that same amount of business next year. Believe me when I say this is a competitive business that we are in - itâ€™s not just fishing! Bay Flats Lodge offers way more than a day out on the water with experienced professional fishing and duck hunting guides. We are in the entertainment industry, and we take that very seriously, while having a darn good time along the way. Give us a ring next time you are looking for the perfect getaway for a couple days. We offer the best in food, lodging, and inshore saltwater adventures youâ€™ll find anywhere along the Gulf Coast, with a commitment to ideal customer service and genuine southern hospitality in a charming relaxed atmosphere.

*WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS ARE SAYINGâ€¦​*_Capt. Todd Jones did a fantastic job! My two girls and I absolutely enjoyed our day of fishing. Capt. Todd made sure my girls were well taken care of, comfortable, and having fun. As a father, I couldn't have asked for a better guide! Thank you for this! - *Gary M. 3/11/19*

Loved the staff - very friendly! Capt. Steve Boldt is awesome! He made sure we got fish, and he was so good with our 6 year old daughter and 11 year old son! The food was outstanding! - *Lucia C. 3/11/19*

Everyone was great - Randy was very special and accommodating! Capt. Jeremy McClelland gets many kudos. It's obvious that he's able to handle the novice, as well as the experienced, anglers equally! He never made anyone feel like an idiot! I give y'all an A+! - *John C. 3/11/19*

Unbelievable how excellent and professional everyone is - all the time! - *Ryan M. 3/10/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High around 75F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Overcast skies and windy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 63F. Winds NNE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Overcast. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 58F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 30 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Showers in the morning, then cloudy in the afternoon. High 63F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Monday 30 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy skies with a few showers later in the day. High near 65F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy skies early will become partly cloudy later in the day. High 68F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Generally sunny. High 73F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* A cold front will push offshore Thursday with moderate north to northeast winds developing Thursday night. Generally strong north flow expected Friday, with a moderate northeast flow on Saturday. A weak to moderate northeast flow will persist Sunday and Monday due to higher surface pressure to the north, and a surface low-pressure system near the Bay of Campeche. Upper-level disturbances will contribute to isolated to scattered showers, primarily Saturday and Monday.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 64.0 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Rooms & Guides Availability*

Next Two Weeks

https://www.bayflatslodge.com/latest-fishing-report


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Spring has sprung*

Deb Rauterkus Martin and I are so proud of the best team of guides, staff and management a lodge could dream for. We want to thank so many family groups this week for bringing the kids down to go fishing over spring break.

*Need Help*

Bay Flats Lodge is experiencing an increase in business and needs a part-time maintenance person to assist in odd jobs. Work days will include every Sunday and Monday. This is a $14.00 per hour position with 8 to 10-hour days. Please call T.J. Christensen 361-746-0280 to set up interview.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------

